# Steamgeschenke aus Sachsen



## MichaelG (30. September 2014)

Aus meinem letzten Humblebundle sind übrig:

-Surgeon Simulator 2013
-Blackwell 1 Legacy, Blackwell 2 Unbound und Blackwell 3 Convergence im Paket

Bekanntes Prinzip: Wer zuerst kommt....


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. September 2014)

Ich würde Interesse am Surgeon Simulator anmelden falls er noch verfügbar ist ?


----------



## MichaelG (1. Oktober 2014)

OK. Bekommst Du.


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2014)

ich will ja niemanden rein reden, aber so als hinweiß würde ich doch vielleicht raten das man Blackwell zusammen verschenken sollte, denn zumindest der erste Teil ist mit so knapp 3-4h nicht grade lang


----------



## MichaelG (1. Oktober 2014)

Ist mir auch egal. Wenn einer alle 3 haben möchte bekommt er diese.


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sich noch niemand für Blackwell gemeldet hat, würd ich die gerne nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Kein Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal wieder was neues: Steam-Gutscheine

90% Rabatt auf Unwritten Tales
75% auf Chaos on Deponia
90% auf Deponia
50% auf Bedlam


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Blackwell Spiele!


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab was neues im Angebot. Aus dem aktuellen Humble Angebot

-Red Faction: Armageddon
-Deadfall Adventures


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey! *Deadfall Adventures* würde mich - trotz gemischter Wertungen - sehr interessieren. Wäre ein feiner Zug von dir, wenn du mir den Key überlassen würdest.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2014)

No Problem. Schick Ihn Dir per PN.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Firma Sauerland dankt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich dir mit meiner noch relativ jungen PCGames-Geschichte als würdig erscheine, könntest du mir mit Red Faction: Armageddon eine Freude machen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Kein Problem. Schicke Dir den Link.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. Oktober 2014)

Der Abend ist gerettet.  Danke!


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2014)

No Problem.

Hab einen Neuzugang, Wer will wer hat noch nicht ? Biete gratis

-Lucius

The same procedere....


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2014)

jo würd ich nehmen


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Bekommst Du.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh, da war ich zu langsam. Das hätte mich tatsächlich interessiert.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2014)

Tut mir leid. Gibt es aber für 3 Euro in diesem Indie Bundle. https://www.indiegala.com/


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie kann man denn Spiele aus dem humble bundle verschenken?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2014)

Die im Bundle enthaltenen Spiele sind einzeln aufgelistet.  Statt auf den Steamhaken gehst Du auf das Paket (sieht aus wie ein Geschenkpaket) rechts neben dem leeren Feld bei dem Spiel, was Du verschenken möchtest. Den dort erscheinenden Link klickst Du rechts an, gehst auf Linkadresse kopieren und fügst den Link dann in eine PN ein.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder ein Game zum verschenken (da bereits vorhanden)

-S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky Steam-Edition

The Same procedere...


----------



## VierH (19. Oktober 2014)

Also Stalker wollt ich schon immer mal haben [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

Noch Problem. Schicke Dir den Key per PN.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein Game über da doppelt

-The Book of Unwritten Tales Digitale Deluxe Edition

The same procedere.....


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Spiel wollte ich schon lange mal ausprobieren, da es von PCG immer im Einkaufsführer steht. Wenn du den Code noch hast, würde ich mich sehr freuen drüber


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2014)

Kein Problem. Bekommst Du.


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank, lieb von dir


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2014)

ich hab's letzt gespielt, es ist echt super genial


----------



## Monalye (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin schon neugierig darauf


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein paar Games übrig:

-Euro Truck Simulator 2
-Saints Row IV
-3 x Insurgency

Bei Insurgency der Einfachheit halber hier gleich der Link: https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=vhA3MBU4rtcAZtbn



Wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2014)

Auf Truck fahren hätte ich nach dem LS schon Bock


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

No Problem. Key ist unterwegs.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. November 2014)

Ich hab einen der insurgency keys eingelöst. Vielen dank


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

No Problem.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2014)

Danke Danke.  Und wehe du überholst mich mit deinem Porsche


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

Lool.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Nachschub ist da. Dieses mal im Angebot:

​-Empire: Total War
-Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies: Oberkommando West


Wie immer


----------



## tapferertoaser (26. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder ein paar Games übrig:
> 
> -Euro Truck Simulator 2
> -Saints Row IV
> ...



Ich würde Saints Row 4 nehmen wenn es noch da ist.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Noch da. Schicke Dir den Link per PN.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (26. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nachschub ist da. Dieses mal im Angebot:
> 
> ​-Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies: Oberkommando West



Hallo. Ist Company of Heroes schon weg? Ansonsten hätte ich Interesse


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Kannst Du  bekommen. Ist unterwegs.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Nachschub ist da. Dieses mal im Angebot:

​-Empire: Total War
-Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies: Oberkommando West
-Jagged Alliance-Back in Action
-Tropico 3
-Tropico 4
-Vanguard Princess
-Sinister City
-Cities in Motion 2

Wie immer[/QUOTE]


----------



## Konstantin1995 (26. November 2014)

Wenn keiner schneller war, würde ich dich gerne um _Tropico 4 _erleichtern.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Nöö. Du bist der erste. Key folgt per PN.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (29. November 2014)

Empire Total War interessiert mich schon seit längern. Wenn der Key noch zu haben ist, würd ich ihn gern nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2014)

Jepp. Ist noch da. Bzw ab jetzt nicht mehr. ; )


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2014)

​
Update:

-Jagged Alliance-Back in Action
-Tropico 3
-Vanguard Princess
-Grimind
-Face Noir
-Gold Rush Classic
-Power-Up
-Haegemonia - Legions of Iron
-Haegemonia - The Solon Heritage
-Iron Storm
-Bapometh Fluch 1
-Bapometh Fluch 2
-Bapometh Fluch 3
-Sinister City
-Cities in Motion 2

Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer. Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## Kaisan (2. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ​
> Update:
> 
> -Jagged Alliance-Back in Action
> ...



Wäre an Face Noir interessiert, falls es noch nicht weg ist. 

Btw (kann man nicht oft genug erwähnen): Super, wenn User hier bereitwillig Spiele verschenken. Großes Lob!


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist jetzt weg. Aber an Dich.


----------



## Kaisan (2. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist jetzt weg. Aber an Dich.



Vielen Dank! Super Aktion!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Ist noch da. Bzw ab jetzt nicht mehr. ; )



Danke vielmals. Endlich komm ich mal dazu den amerikanischen Unabhänigkeitskrieg virtuell mitzuerleben.


----------



## Briareos (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht arg zu unverschämt ... aber die drei Baphomets Fluch Teile würden mich schon reizen.

Diese Adventure-Serie ist in meiner Jugend doch tatsächlich an mir vorbei gegangen. Es gab damals einfach zu viele gute Adventures ...


----------



## AwesomeGuy (5. Dezember 2014)

falls Cities in Motion 2 noch verfügbar ist würde ich den nehmen, und morgen noch meinem Neffe schenken zum Nikolaustag. Den langweilt grad SimCity. 

ich geb Dir maln Proteindrink aus wenn wir uns in Trabbitown begegnen sollten   (in meinem Verein trainieren einige aus GC, bist Du einer davon zufällig?)


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht arg zu unverschämt ... aber die drei Baphomets Fluch Teile würden mich schon reizen.
> 
> Diese Adventure-Serie ist in meiner Jugend doch tatsächlich an mir vorbei gegangen. Es gab damals einfach zu viele gute Adventures ...



Geht in Ordnung. Kein Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

AwesomeGuy schrieb:


> falls Cities in Motion 2 noch verfügbar ist würde ich den nehmen, und morgen noch meinem Neffe schenken zum Nikolaustag. Den langweilt grad SimCity.
> 
> ich geb Dir maln Proteindrink aus wenn wir uns in Trabbitown begegnen sollten   (in meinem Verein trainieren einige aus GC, bist Du einer davon zufällig?)



Bin nicht direkt in einem Sportverein. Ich bin nur Mitglied im Fitnesscenter Sportpark.  Kein Problem. Cities in Motion ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## Briareos (5. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung. Kein Problem.


Ich danke vielmals.

Schöne Grüße in die Heimat meiner Frau.


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2014)

Huhu,

ich melde mal Interesse an die beiden Strategie Teile Haegemonia Teile an.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich danke vielmals.
> 
> Schöne Grüße in die Heimat meiner Frau.



Mach ich.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich melde mal Interesse an die beiden Strategie Teile Haegemonia Teile an.



Kein Problem. Schon so gut wie auf dem Weg.


----------



## staplerfahrer (5. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Du Vanguard Princess noch über hast wäre das ganz nett


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Ist noch über. Bekommst Du.


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2014)

Dankeschön für die Keys.


----------



## staplerfahrer (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke, sehr nett von Dir!


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

No Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Update: Die Games sind noch über:



-Jagged Alliance-Back in Action
-Tropico 3
-Grimind
-Gold Rush Classic
-Power-Up
-Iron Storm
-Sinister City
-Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition


Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer. Wer zuerst kommt...[/QUOTE]


----------



## BuggyDerClown (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte gerne "Jagged Alliance-Back in Action" und "Iron Storm". Ich hoffe es macht dir nichts aus dass ich 2 Keys will, aber meine Steam Bibliothek ist sehr klein. Das kann man in meiner Steam Signatur schon sehen. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Luftikus123 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi.

Ich würde mich sehr über Tropico und Gold Rush Classic freuen 

Könnte dir diese hier anbieten:

Hier meine aktuelle Humble Bundle Unredeemed Liste:

Cortex Command Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 2
Cortex Command Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 3
DEFCON Multiplayer Key 	Multiplayer 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Dungeons of Dredmor Desura Key 	Desura 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Dungeons of Dredmor Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Eets Munchies Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 9
Gratuitous Space Battles Multiplayer Key 	Multiplayer 	Humble Indie Bundle 4
Mark of the Ninja 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 9
Multiwinia Multiplayer Key 	Multiplayer 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Total War: ROME II - Caesar in Gaul (DLC)
Requires base game 	Steam 	Humble SEGA Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2014)

Bekommst Du. Wenn Du Mark of the Ninja über hättest....


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2014)

Aktuelles Update

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
Murdered Soul Suspect
-Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light

Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer. Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Dezember 2014)

Wieder sehr nett von dir, ich würde dir Murdered Soul Suspect abnehmen, wenn es noch zu haben ist.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2014)

Bekommst Du. Reichts morgen früh?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar. Kein Problem.


----------



## hardsphere (23. Dezember 2014)

Da sich mein Key für Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light aus der PC Games 8/14 nicht mehr aktivieren lässt, würde ich mich sehr über den deinigen freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem. Folgt.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Mal aufräumen und ergänzen. Habe aktuell folgende Keys zum Verschenken im Angebot:

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
-Dracula - The Resurrection
-Dracula 2 - The Last Sanctuary
-Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
-Penguins Arena - Sednas World
-RIP Triology
-The Cameron Files - The Secret at Loch Ness



Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer. Wer zuerst kommt...

PS: Und wenn sich bei Indiegala bald das Problem mit dem Bonus klärt kommt noch The Evil within mit dazu.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (24. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Und wenn sich bei Indiegala bald das Problem mit dem Bonus klärt kommt noch The Evil within mit dazu.



Bis sich die Sache klärt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mich für 'The Evil Within' vormerkst.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

Mal aufräumen und ergänzen. Habe aktuell folgende Keys zum Verschenken im Angebot:

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-2 x Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
-Dracula - The Resurrection
-Dracula 2 - The Last Sanctuary
-Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
-Penguins Arena - Sednas World
-RIP Triology
-The Cameron Files - The Secret at Loch Ness



Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer. Wer zuerst kommt...

PS: Und wenn sich bei Indiegala bald das Problem mit dem Bonus klärt kommt noch The Evil within mit dazu. (bereits Reserviert)

Dazu:

-Pressure
-Gorky 17
-Enclave
-Tower Wars


----------



## staplerfahrer (29. Dezember 2014)

Und falls  CoDBFgamer "The Evil Within" doch nicht mehr nehmen solte würde ich das gerne haben 

Und "Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition" ist ein gar nicht mal so schlechter 3rd person melee/shooter, nehmt das ruhig jungs!


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

The Evil within ist noch in Klärung. Falls COD den nicht mehr haben will bist Du Nr. 2.


----------



## tapferertoaser (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde gern Enclave nehmen


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

No Problemo.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder ein Update:

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-2 x Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
-Dracula - The Resurrection
-Dracula 2 - The Last Sanctuary
-Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
-Penguins Arena - Sednas World
-RIP Triology
-The Cameron Files - The Secret at Loch Ness
-Pressure
-Gorky 17
-Tower Wars

Neu dazu

-Five Nights at Freddies Teil 1
-Cloud Chambers
-Desert Ashes
-Type-Rider
-Rage Runner
-Epigenesis


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-2 x Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
-Dracula - The Resurrection
-Dracula 2 - The Last Sanctuary
-Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
-Penguins Arena - Sednas World
-RIP Triology
-The Cameron Files - The Secret at Loch Ness
-Pressure
-Gorky 17
-Tower Wars

Neu dazu

-Five Nights at Freddies Teil 1
-Cloud Chambers
-Desert Ashes
-Type-Rider
-Rage Runner
-Epigenesis
-Dark
-The Detail Episode 1
-Voyage: Journey to the moon
-AI:War Fleet Command


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2015)

*Type-Rider* fände ich höchst interessant.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Schon unterwegs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst.
Und die beiden Pünktchen auch.

.*       .**

* "Halloooo! Und danke schön!!!"

** "Yupp! Ein Danke auch von mir."


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Briareos (30. Januar 2015)

Hmm, wenn das "Dark" noch verfügbar ist ... da würde ich dann doch gerne mal reinschauen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Januar 2015)

Bekommst Du. Klappt aber erst heute Abend.


----------



## USA911 (30. Januar 2015)

Zwischenruf:

  Danke an alle für die Spiele, die Ihr verschenkt!


----------



## Briareos (2. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bekommst Du. Klappt aber erst heute Abend.


Ich danke gar sehr.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2015)

No Problemo.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2015)

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-2 x Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
-Dracula - The Resurrection
-Dracula 2 - The Last Sanctuary
-Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
-Penguins Arena - Sednas World
-RIP Triology
-The Cameron Files - The Secret at Loch Ness
-Pressure
-Gorky 17
-Tower Wars
-Five Nights at Freddies Teil 1
-Cloud Chambers
-Desert Ashes
-Rage Runner
-Epigenesis
-The Detail Episode 1
-Voyage: Journey to the moon
-AI:War Fleet Command
-Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold Collectors Edition
-Game Tycoon 1.5


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Februar 2015)

Du kaufst zu viele Bundles


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Februar 2015)

Gibt's Game Tycoon noch  ?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2015)

Jepp. Ist noch da. Schick Dir morgen eine PN.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Du kaufst zu viele Bundles


Das ist es ja. Es zwickt...  Und ja ich weiß ich muß mich lernen zu beherrschen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2015)

-Grimind
-Power-Up
-Sinister City
-2 x Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
-Dracula - The Resurrection
-Dracula 2 - The Last Sanctuary
-Dracula 3 - The Path of the Dragon
-Penguins Arena - Sednas World
-RIP Triology
-The Cameron Files - The Secret at Loch Ness
-Pressure
-Gorky 17
-Tower Wars
-Five Nights at Freddies Teil 1
-Cloud Chambers
-Desert Ashes
-Rage Runner
-Epigenesis
-The Detail Episode 1
-Voyage: Journey to the moon
-AI:War Fleet Command
-Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold Collectors Edition
-Star Wars Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast
-Star Wars Jedi Knight Dark Forces II


----------



## Briareos (11. Februar 2015)

Entschuldige, ich schon wieder ... (^^)

... aber "AI:War Fleet Command" tät mich durchaus interessieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

Ist "Melissa K." noch über? Sieht zum Teil wie ein normales Wimmelbildspiel aus, und für sowas kann sich meine Frau immer begeistern.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2015)

Jepp. Noch beides da. langt es heute abend?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Noch beides da. langt es heute abend?


INAKZEPTABEL!!! [emoji34] 

....

Nein, Quatsch, reicht dicke. [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2015)

@SLB: Räum mal Dein Postfach auf. Kann Dir keine PN schicken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2015)

So, hab einige PNs in den digitalen Reisswolf gejagt. Versuchs nochmal! ^^

Edit:
Ein dickes Dankeschön von mir und meiner Frau (die noch nichts von ihrem Glück weiss ^^).


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2015)

Null Problemo.  

Heute mal was anderes. Hätte ne ganze Latte an Steamgutscheinen für diverse Spiele über. Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer:

50% für Roundabout
50% für Crimson Clover World
66% Vampires Guide them to safety
2 x 75% Bik - A Space Adventure
90% Dead bits
50% Pixel Puzzle Japan
90% Knightshift
66% Lyne
75% Ouzi Earth Adventure
50% 140
75% Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe VR
66% Awesomnauts
50% Prelogate
75% Dynamite Jack
60% Blockstorm
2 x 25% Pixel Piracy


----------



## VomitRainbow (1. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nachschub ist da. Dieses mal im Angebot:
> 
> ​-Empire: Total War
> -Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies: Oberkommando West
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ist Tropico 3 noch da?


----------



## MichaelG (1. März 2015)

Nein, sorry ist schon raus.


Neu da: Litil Devil.


----------



## VomitRainbow (1. März 2015)

Wie sieht es mit "Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition" aus?


----------



## MichaelG (12. März 2015)

Hätte mal wieder ein Game über:

Avencast


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. März 2015)

Wenn die zwei noch da sein sollten würde Ich mich freuen: 
-Star Wars Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast
-Star Wars Jedi Knight Dark Forces II


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2015)

Sind noch da. Heute Nachmittag?


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. März 2015)

Heut Nachmittag ist ok.Vielen Dank im Voraus.Super Aktion


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2015)

Hab wieder ein neues Game

-Ocean City Racing
-Surgeon Simulator 2013
-Blaze Rush
-Deep Dungeons of Doom
-The Joylancer


----------



## Konstantin1995 (20. März 2015)

Hättest du den den Surgeon Simulator noch übrig?


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2015)

Jepp.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (20. März 2015)

Besten Dank!


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

No Problemo. 

Hab auch neu:

-Vanguard Princess


----------



## Crysisheld (28. März 2015)

du verschenkst vanguard princess? btw. du darfst im profil bei deinem steam symbol nur den steamnamen eingeben, du hast die komplette adresse eingegeben der verlinkt falsch


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2015)

1. Ja. Hab ich dank Humblebundler oder war es indiegala? jetzt doppelt. 2. Thx. Ändere ich.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2015)

Update
-Vanguard Princess
-Mechanic Escape
-Deus Ex Game of the Year
-Life is Strange Episode I


----------



## Crysisheld (31. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Update
> -Vanguard Princess
> -Mechanic Escape
> -Deus Ex Game of the Year
> -Life is Strange Episode I



hättest du noch life is strange und vanguard princess für mich?


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2015)

Jepp. Kein Thema.


----------



## Batze (31. März 2015)

Bei Deus EX melde ich mich mal.


----------



## Technodex (3. April 2015)

Ist Mechanic Escape noch zu haben ?


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Ist noch da.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei Deus EX melde ich mich mal.



Habs erst jetzt mitbekommen. Bekommst Du natürlich.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2015)

Dankeschön.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Null Problemo.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2015)

Hab gerade gratis Space Hack bei Indiegala bekommen aber das Game doppelt. Wer will wer will wer hat noch nicht ?


----------



## Crysisheld (10. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab gerade gratis Space Hack bei Indiegala bekommen aber das Game doppelt. Wer will wer will wer hat noch nicht ?



ich habe es zwar schon, aber mein Neffe würde sich drüber freuen


----------



## MichaelG (10. April 2015)

No Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2015)

Hätte mal wieder Neuzugänge:

-Pressured
-Gold Rush! Classic
-Z (delete)
-Inside the Gear


----------



## USA911 (21. Mai 2015)

Genial *Z*! Da werden erinnerungen wach.

Micha wenn es noch zu haben ist, würde ich es gerne nehmen. 
Danke Dir schonmal recht herzlich


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2015)

Kein Thema. Bekommst Du. Heute abend?


----------



## USA911 (22. Mai 2015)

Gerne, spricht nichts dagegen. Schönen Tag schonmal


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2015)

Thx. Rabowke. Konnte es unter Tapatalk nicht streichen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2015)

Update:

-Sinking Island
-Fat Chicken
-Ninja Guy
-Shadows of War
-Retro/Grade
-Magnetic by Nature
-Crusader Kings II Collection


----------



## USA911 (23. Mai 2015)

Crusader Kings II Collection wäre echt der Hammer!

Würde es sehr gerne nehmen


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2015)

Kein Thema.


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hätte mal wieder Neuzugänge:
> 
> -Pressured
> -Gold Rush! Classic
> ...


Wenn Inside the Gear noch da ist würde Ich mich darüber freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2015)

Ist noch da.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Mai 2015)

Sinking Island würd ich abgreifen wenns erlaubt ist^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist noch da.


Vielen Dank. Hat super funktioniert. Schöne Pfingsten noch.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sinking Island würd ich abgreifen wenns erlaubt ist^^



Kein Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2015)

-Pressured
-Gold Rush! Classic
-Fat Chicken
-Ninja Guy
-Shadows of War
-Retro/Grade
-Magnetic by Nature

Neuzugang

-Knock-knock


----------



## luki0710 (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn knock knock noch verfügbar ist würde ich es gerne abstauben.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2015)

Jepp. Frisch rein und schon wieder (an Dich) heraus.


----------



## luki0710 (27. Mai 2015)

Danke dir


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder hochhole. Wer haben will einfach melden

-Pressured
-Gold Rush! Classic
-Fat Chicken
-Ninja Guy
-Shadows of War
-Retro/Grade
-Magnetic by Nature
-Gare Sapphire Mechs


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder hochhole. Wer haben will einfach melden

-Pressured
-Gold Rush! Classic
-Fat Chicken
-Ninja Guy
-Shadows of War
-Retro/Grade
-Magnetic by Nature
-Gare Sapphire Mechs
-2 x Go! Go! Nippon My First Trip to Japan
-Nicole Otome Edition
-Realms of the Haunting
-Eden
-Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Chapter 1. Oniakushi
-The Clans - Saga of the Twins - Deluxe Edition

Neu dazu
-Why so Evil
-The Nightmare Cooperative
-The UnderGarden


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Juni 2015)

Hehe, Eden würde ich dir gerne abnehmen, wenn es dir recht ist. 

Und im gleichen Atemzug andere dazu auffordern sich einen deiner Go Go Nippon Keys zu holen, das Spiel ist einfach zu süß


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2015)

Bekommst Du.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2015)

Hätte 1 Exemplar von Metal Gear Ground Zeros (Steam) übrig. Wer Interesse hat...


----------



## Spassbremse (20. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hätte 1 Exemplar von Metal Gear Ground Zeros (Steam) übrig. Wer Interesse hat...



Da hätte ich doch glatt mal Interesse dran.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2015)

Ok. No Problem.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. August 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2015)

No Pronlem. Viel Spaß mit Snake.


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2015)

Aktuell neu:

-Hunting Unlimited 2010
-18 Wheels of Steel: American Long Haul
Dazu

Earth 2150 - The Moon Project
Contagion
FarSky


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2015)

Und up


----------



## PcJuenger (7. September 2015)

Dieses FarSky sieht ganz lustig aus. Wenn du's loswerden willst und es kein Anderer will, nehm' ich es  ^^


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2015)

Kein Thema. Bekommst Du.


----------



## MichaelG (15. September 2015)

Neu gratis Skyborn. Wer will wer will wer hat noch nicht ?


----------



## staplerfahrer (15. September 2015)

Würde ich gerne nehmen 

Übrigens, bei Steam gibt's gerade  "Amnesia: The Dark Descent"  umsonst. Einfach aktivieren und schon hat man's!


----------



## Amelius01 (15. September 2015)

Ich hätte ich gerne Contagion?


----------



## MichaelG (15. September 2015)

Kein Thema. Bekommt ihr morgen früh. Ok?


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2015)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne nehmen
> 
> Übrigens, bei Steam gibt's gerade  "Amnesia: The Dark Descent"  umsonst. Einfach aktivieren und schon hat man's!



Thx für den Tip. Das habe ich aber leider schon.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell und Frisch -Primal Carnage


----------



## PCamateur (12. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell und Frisch -Primal Carnage



würd ich gerne nehmen, wenn es noch da ist  
LG


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2015)

Ist es. Kommt per PN.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell neu

-Doom Classic Complete


----------



## luki0710 (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell neu
> 
> -Doom Classic Complete


Da melde ich doch gerne mein Interesse an. 
Dieses(e) Stück(e)  Videospielgeschichte muss man ja eigentlich haben.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Evari0r (13. Dezember 2015)

Mist zu spät für Doom dürfte ich aber Earth 2150 - The Moon Project haben? 
Scheint mir ein gutes Stück Software.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Könnt Ihr beide bekommen. Morgen früh?


----------



## luki0710 (13. Dezember 2015)

Klar doch. [emoji2]
Dankeschön


----------



## Evari0r (15. Dezember 2015)

Danke sehr


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2015)

No Problem.

Mal wieder was neues: Vertigious Golf. Wer will.....

Dazu neu

-Bloop
-Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
-Thief
-Life is Strange Episode 1
-Final Fantasy XIII
-Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn

(Dieses mal hab ich beim Square Enix Bundle total daneben gehauen, da ich sämtliche Titel bereits hatte.


----------



## Sweetmanu (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte interesse an 
-Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
-Final Fantasy XIII

Wenn 2 Spiele möglich sind ? Vielen Dank im voraus
Wobei Final Fantasy wichtiger wäre falls du pro User nur ein spiel verschenkst.


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Über FF XIII würd ich mich sonst auch freuen - Temple of Osiris hab ich schon.

Aber falls es nix ist, auch nicht tragisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2015)

*Thief* würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

NP. Heute vormittag kommen die Pns.


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Dezember 2015)

Dieses Bloop sieht ganz interessant aus, falls das niemand will, würde ich's dir abnehmen


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

Kein Problem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Problem.


Huston, wir haben einen Problem. Siehe PN.


----------



## Luftikus123 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde mich sehr über Life is strange Epi. 1 freuen


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2016)

Kein Problem.  Bekommst Du.

PS: Neuzugänge:

-Bridge-Constructor
-Shattered Haven
-Steelstorm
-Akane the Konoichi


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Problem.  Bekommst Du.
> 
> PS: Neuzugänge:
> -Akane the Konoichi



Akane the Konoichi sieht ja süß aus. Daran würde ich gern interesse anmelden .


----------



## USA911 (8. Januar 2016)

Grüß Dich Micha,

_Bridge Constructor_ wäre genau das richtige für mich. Da ich in Arbeitslehre den Schülern neben Getriebe auch in einfachster Form "Static" Beibringen darf, ist das ein wunderbar Visualisierendes Werkzeug!
Ohne Deine Geschenke, hätte ich das nie gesehen.

Über den Code würde ich mich freuen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2016)

Ok Ihr beiden. Die Keys bekommt Ihr natürlich.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2016)

So hätte 1 Exemplar von Tomb Raider (2012) übrig. Der Steamkey ist nur direkt via Steam verschenkbar. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte per PN melden und seine Steamadd mitteilen.


----------



## Evari0r (10. Januar 2016)

Ich würde mein Interrese anmelden für Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn, alllerdings nur wenn man da keine Abogebühren zahlen muss(kann mir das als Schüler einfach nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Da ich auch nach einer halben Stunde googeln nichts gefunden habe nehme ich mal an dass das nicht der Fall ist.
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch; wo kriegt ihr all diese Keys her? Ich kenn nur das Humble Bundle, was gibt es sonst noch so gescheites? Kann mir da jemand helfen, was empfehlen? 

Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2016)

Indiegala.com, greenmangaming.com. Geh mal auf den Thread Softwarepyramide... Da werden regelmäßig die Angebote aufgelistet.

PS: A Ralm Reborn bekommst Du natürlich.


----------



## Evari0r (10. Januar 2016)

Ich werde sie mir mal anschauen, danke.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2016)

Neu dazu gekommen

-Red Baron Pack


----------



## Taiwez (19. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Michi, hast du FF XIII A Realm Reborn noch? Wenn das niemand anderes haben möchte, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen..


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2016)

Leider zu spät.


----------



## Taiwez (19. Januar 2016)

Habe ich auch grade gelesen, du hattest das Spiel oben nur nicht aus deiner Auflistung gestrichen, mein Fehler. Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2016)

No Problem. Die Streichung hole ich gleich mal nach.


----------



## Soldrakon (23. Januar 2016)

Hast du Tomb Raider (2012) noch auf lager?


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2016)

Soldrakon schrieb:


> Hast du Tomb Raider (2012) noch auf lager?



lol .. G2A Werbung jetzt rausgenommen?

Willst wohl ein paar Keys zum verkaufen abgreifen ...


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2016)

rausnehmen lassen triffts besser


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2016)

Zum Verkaufen gebe ich die Keys nicht ab. Wenn jemand Freude so daran hat ok. Aber abzugreifen um bei anderen zu versilbern ? Nein danke.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2016)

Deswegen am Besten die Keys an Leute geben, die man kennt oder schon länger angemeldet sind. In letzter Zeit treiben sich anscheinend so manche Leute dieser Keyshopseite hier herum und versuchen Werbung für ihre Seite zu machen und vielleicht auch Keys abzugreifen. Dort gibt es nämlich auch einen Marktplatz, in dem Keys verkauft werden können. Also achtet darauf, dass solche Leute die Keys nicht bekommen, sonst verkaufen sie sie dann dort.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen am Besten die Keys an Leute geben, die man kennt oder schon länger angemeldet sind. In letzter Zeit treiben sich anscheinend so manche Leute dieser Keyshopseite hier herum und versuchen Werbung für ihre Seite zu machen und vielleicht auch Keys abzugreifen. Dort gibt es nämlich auch einen Marktplatz, in dem Keys verkauft werden können. Also achtet darauf, dass solche Leute die Keys nicht bekommen, sonst verkaufen sie sie dann dort.



Schon schlimm, dass alle nur noch so egoistisch sind


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Schon schlimm, dass alle nur noch so egoistisch sind



So ist leider die Menschheit, lieber Crysisheld. Das ist bei allen Dingen im Leben so. Es gibt immer Deppen, die irgendwas missbrauchen.
Selbst beim Humble Bundle haben manche für 1 Dollar mehrere Spiele gekauft und sie dann noch irgendwo vertickert.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2016)

Finde ich wiederum eine Sauerei. Egal was das Spiel kostet/gekostet hat. Habe ich einen freien Key verschenke ich den. Weil ich nach dem Prinzip gehe so wie ich so Du mir.


----------



## luki0710 (24. Januar 2016)

Wo bei es bei der Key von Tomb Raider zum Verkaufen doch eh nicht in Frage kommt, da er ja über Staem als Geschenk geht. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Soldrakon (24. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Herzlichen Empfang hier im Forum würde ich sagen... Nicht. 

Ihr stellt einfach nur Vermutungen über mich auf, die so gar nicht stimmen. 
Was ihr macht ist eher eine Sauerei, Leute die frisch im Forum angemeldet sind zu beschuldigen und so unfreundlich zu sein wie es nur geht.


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Januar 2016)

Soldrakon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Herzlichen Empfang hier im Forum würde ich sagen... Nicht.
> 
> Ihr stellt einfach nur Vermutungen über mich auf, die so gar nicht stimmen.
> Was ihr macht ist eher eine Sauerei, Leute die frisch im Forum angemeldet sind zu beschuldigen und so unfreundlich zu sein wie es nur geht.



Hier war keiner unfreundlich zu dir. Man merkt dass du noch ned lang hier bist. Sollen wir mal unfreundlich werden?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2016)

Soldrakon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Herzlichen Empfang hier im Forum würde ich sagen... Nicht.
> 
> Ihr stellt einfach nur Vermutungen über mich auf, die so gar nicht stimmen.
> Was ihr macht ist eher eine Sauerei, Leute die frisch im Forum angemeldet sind zu beschuldigen und so unfreundlich zu sein wie es nur geht.



Wir sind nicht unfreundlich, aber du musst auch ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass es schon einen merkwürdigen Eindruck macht, wenn du dich gerade anmeldest und dann Werbung für einen kommerziellen Keyshop drin hast.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Wo bei es bei der Key von Tomb Raider zum Verkaufen doch eh nicht in Frage kommt, da er ja über Staem als Geschenk geht. Oder irre ich mich?



Es geht nur via Steam. Jepp. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man den Key nicht herauslösen kann ohne zu aktivieren. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Neuzugänge

-immer noch Tomb Raider
-Unstoppable Gorg
-Winter Voices Complete Pack
-Red Faction Guerilla
-Darksiders
-Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 - Collectors Edition


----------



## luki0710 (25. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neuzugänge
> 
> -immer noch Tomb Raider
> -Unstoppable Gorg
> ...


Wenn ich dir nicht zu viel abnehme würde ich gerne nach Tomb Raider fragen, wenn aber wer anders will der noch nicht so viel von dir hat und kein Betrüger ist gibt ihm das doch lieber


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Kannst TR gern haben. Geht aber nur über Steam direkt. Wie ist Dein Nick?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte gern den zweiten Sniper!!! Bitte!


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Aber lego bekommst Du den


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber lego bekommst Du den


Ein Bulls-Eye mitsamt Danke-Schön zurück.


----------



## luki0710 (25. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kannst TR gern haben. Geht aber nur über Steam direkt. Wie ist Dein Nick?


Achtung Überraschung: luki0710 [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Ah so.


----------



## luki0710 (25. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es geht nur via Steam. Jepp. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man den Key nicht herauslösen kann ohne zu aktivieren. Keine Ahnung.


Ich habe mal kurz geschaut. Man könnte das Geschenk ablehnen oder in sein Geschenkinventar packen. Ne Möglichkeit den Key zusehen hab ich keine gesehen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Januar 2016)

An Red Faction Guerilla würde ich gern Interesse anmelden wenns noch kein Anderer getan hat.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Kannst Du bekommen. Langt morgen früh?


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kannst Du bekommen. Langt morgen früh?


Danke. Morgen früh ist kein Problem. Immer schön "Smooth".


----------



## Luftikus123 (25. Januar 2016)

Ich würde mich sehr über Darksiders freuen


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Ok. Bekommst Du. Morgen früh.


----------



## Briareos (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn noch vorhanden und sich sonst kein Bedürftiger findet würde ich mich sehr über den *Winter Voices Complete Pack* freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

Ok. Kein Thema.


----------



## Sweetmanu (26. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neuzugänge
> 
> -immer noch Tomb Raider
> -Unstoppable Gorg
> ...



Unstoppable Gorg sieht aber auch interessant aus. Komisch das dieses Spiel noch Niemand haben wollte. Ich würde es gern mitnehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

Kein Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2016)

Neu zu verschenken

-Frozen Synapse


----------



## SubSonicEr (16. Februar 2016)

Würde mich gerne dafür melden, wenn nich schon jemand schneller ist. Und auch danke für das Verschenken von Steam Keys

Grüße Tobias


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2016)

Bräuchte dazu Deinen Steamnamen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2016)

Finde Scrantraxx bei Steam nicht.


----------



## SubSonicEr (16. Februar 2016)

Ohne das "r" an dritter stelle also "Scantraxx"


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2016)

Frischer Nachschub:

-Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective: The Case of the Mystified Murderess
-Shadowgate Macventure Series
-Project Root
-Sherlock Holmes Consulting Detective: The Case of the mummy´s curse
-Fenix Rage
-Trash TV
-Shadow Gate 2014
-Edge of Space

Das übliche Prinzip: Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Bei dubiosen "Neulingen" behalte ich mir die Vergabe an andere vor.


----------



## golani79 (6. April 2016)

Wenn Shadow Gate 2014 für Steam ist, würd ich das gern nehmen


----------



## TheSinner (6. April 2016)

Hey, da muss ich mich als alter Fan des Schlapphuts doch glatt mal melden!

Ich hätte großes Interesse an den beiden Sherlock Holmes Titeln da ich gerad mit Begeisterung "Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishment" abschließe, das käme ja geradezu ideal als Nachschub - streng genommen ja eher "Vor"schub. Das bisschen Staub bekommt Toby schon aufgewirbelt.


Besten Dank für die Aktion(en), vielleicht kann ich demnächst auch mal was beisteuern, je nachdem wie's läuft


----------



## MichaelG (7. April 2016)

Bekommt Ihr Beiden heute im laufe des Tages. Und ja. Es sind alles Steamkeys.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2016)

Mal wieder Nachschub. Hab noch Keys gefunden, die ich unbedingt los werden will. Sind irgendwelche Goodies bei Sammelkäufen gewesen haben aber eigene Keys.

-Culling Of The Cows
-Pixel Puzzles 2 Anime
-Pixel Puzzles 2 Birds
-Shiplord 
-Melissa K and the Heart of Gold
-Nightmares from the Deep 2: The Siren`s Call


----------



## staplerfahrer (12. Mai 2016)

Könnte ich Pixel Puzzles Anime oder Birds haben? Bei den Titeln kann man schön wieder runter kommen


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Jepp. Kein Thema


----------



## staplerfahrer (12. Mai 2016)

Gerade erst gesehen, danke schön!


----------



## Briareos (12. Mai 2016)

[Edit]

Frauen ... Können sich einfach nicht entscheiden ... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Hab wieder was neues: Driver - San Franzisco. Uplay-Key. Wer will wer will. Wer hat noch nicht ?


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2016)

Hab ich noch nicht und würde ich gerne annehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Aber immer doch. Gern.


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2016)

Dankeschön.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2016)

Damits nicht langweilig wird mal wieder was neues

-X-Blades ist im Angebot.

Das übliche Prozedere


----------



## Taiwez (31. Mai 2016)

Würde ich nehmen, wenn es noch nicht weg ist.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (31. Mai 2016)

Verdammt, und ich dachte, ich bekomme mal eine schöne neue Vorlage


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Würde ich nehmen, wenn es noch nicht weg ist.



Gern

@Dark sorry.


----------



## Taiwez (31. Mai 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank Michi. 

Jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen @ DunklerBatman


----------



## Seegurkensalat (31. Mai 2016)

Ist zwar jetzt (zum Glück ) nicht aus Sachsen und auch nicht für Steam, aber wenn einer den Promo DLC Code von Just Cause 3 (Capstone Bloodhound-Raketenwerfer) für die Xbox One haben will-->PM
Mangels Konsole besteht keine Verwendung mehr dafür.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Mal wieder Nachschub

-Gorky 17
-Earth 2150 - The Moon Project
-Pirates of the Black Cove
-Commander - Conquest of the Americas
-Enclave
-Pressure
-Earth 2150 - Lost Souls
-X-Blades
-East India Company Gold
-Septerra Core
-Knights and Merchants HD

Wie immer.....


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. Juni 2016)

Dann melde ich mich mal für X-Blades. Danke.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

No Problem.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juni 2016)

Wenn du Septerra Core noch übrig hast, ich würde es dir gerne abnehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juni 2016)

Dankeschön.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## Briareos (5. Juni 2016)

Wenn sich noch niemand "Commander - Conquest of the Americas" erbarmt hat, würde ich ihm gerne ein neues Zuhause bieten.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Bekommst Du.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Nachschub:

2 x Culling Of The Cows
1 x Pixel Puzzles Japan
2 x shiplord
2 x asteroid bounty hunter
1 x survive in space
1 x Hacker_Evolution

Wer will wer will.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2016)

Für *Neon Space* könnte ich mich erwärmen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2016)

Null Problemo würde Alf sagen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (9. Juni 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Um
Pixel Puzzles 2 Birds und
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pixel Puzzles UndeadZ würde Ich dich erleichtern. Die anderen 2 Pixel Puzzles habe ich schon. Aber nur wenn 2 Keys in Ordnung gehen. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Briareos (9. Juni 2016)

Dann würde ich die beiden anderen Pixel Puzzler nehmen, wenn noch möglich.
Was nettes kleines für die Mittagspause ist immer nett.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Geb die Euch morgen, ok?


----------



## Briareos (10. Juni 2016)

Nur keine Hektik...
Immer mit der Ruhe...
nicht hetzen. Wir sind auf der Arbeit und nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geb die Euch morgen, ok?


Immer schön smooth.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Hab mal wieder Nachschub. Einen Steamkey für 

Max Payne 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2016)

Nehm ich... Wenn ich darf. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Blöde Frage. Natürlich darfst Du.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für den maximalen Schmerz. [emoji5] [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Kein Problem. Viel Spaß beim Painigen der Gegner.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Noch neu: Rescue Everyday Heroes (US-Version) für Steam

Dazu

-Survive in Space
-Data Hacker: Reboot
-The Inner World
-Shattered Haven


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2016)

-The Inner World

würd ich gern nehmen


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

No Problemo.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2016)

danke


----------



## TheSinner (23. Juni 2016)

Heya!

Wo ich das gerad so seh, ich würd mich über "Survive in Space" durchaus freuen, das sieht nach einem prima Titel für Zwischendurch-am-lauen-Sommerabend aus, so'n bisschen Nostalgietrip, Nachtluft und das Geräusch unzähliger Tode (meistens eigener).

Würd mich freuen wenn das noch verfügbar ist


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2016)

Hätte noch ein direktes Steamgift über Southpark - Stick of Truth (deutsche Fassung). Also falls jemand das Spiel noch nicht hat aber gerne hätte entweder bei Steam adden oder sich bei mir melden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2016)

Hmm... Wäre es zu gierig meinerseits wenn ich den Key für mich in Anspruch nehmen würde? Gab ja erst vor kurzem den Max von dir... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2016)

Wieso ? Kannst Du gern haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2016)

Ja dann... ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2016)

Schon raus.  Viel Spaß beim unsicher machen von Southpark.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2016)

Neu dazu

Steamkey für Bad Santa


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2016)

Neuzugang

-Pineview Drive


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neuzugang
> 
> -Pineview Drive


Würde ich dankend nehmen mit Kusshand.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2016)

Kein Problem


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Problem


Merci.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder etwas Nachschub:

-Bet on Soldier
-Garfield Kart
-Black Viper: Sophias Fate
-Subject 13


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas Nachschub:
> 
> -Bet on Soldier
> -Garfield Kart
> ...



Du kaufst echt zu viele Bundles. Lach. Ich würde dir gern
-Bet on Soldier und
-Garfield Kart
abnehmen wenn 2 Spiele auch gehen. Wenn nicht dann hat Garfield Kart Priorität. Sieht ganz witzig aus und wäre bestimmt etwas wenn meine Tochter bei mir ist.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## smutjesmooth (10. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Thema.


Cool. Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2016)

Wünsch ich Dir auch.


----------



## Briareos (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast würde ich gerne "Black Viper: Sophias Fate" für meine Frau und "Subject 13" für mich anmelden. Wenn sich noch jemand anderes dafür interessiert oder du nur eines abgeben willst, dann hat natürlich die Frau Vorrang.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Kein Problem. Beide sind Deine.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2016)

Lovely Planet habe ich über...


----------



## Hiekkan (15. Juli 2016)

Darf ich  Lovely  Planet haben?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2016)

Ok Kein Thema.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

Bin ja da neu im Club:
Wenn ich Games aus einem Humblebundle verschenken will, was muss ich da machen?
Bei der Auflistung der Spiele steht ja dann entweder
"Redeem ond Steam" und da bekommt man den Steam-Key
oder
"Gift to a friend"... was bedeutet (hab da noch nie drauf geklickt)?
Wird da eine Mail verschickt?
Um hier was zu verschenken kann ich dann einfach den Key für Steam für mich anzeigen lassen und dann per PM verschicken?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin ja da neu im Club:
> Wenn ich Games aus einem Humblebundle verschenken will, was muss ich da machen?
> Bei der Auflistung der Spiele steht ja dann entweder
> "Redeem ond Steam" und da bekommt man den Steam-Key
> ...



Humble generiert dir da einen Link, den du an andere weitergeben kannst. Auf diesem Link muss dann der Beschenkte nur mit seiner Emailadresse das Geschenk "aktivieren" und bekommt den Steamschlüssel zugeschickt. Bei vorhandenem Humbleaccount kann man diese Aktivierung auch an seinen Account binden.
Man kann aber auch einfachheitshalber einfach so den Schlüssel verschenken.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

gift to a friend erzeugt einen Link zu der Seite wo sich dann der Beschenkte das Game abholen kann, wenn Du ihm den Link schickst. Bei Redeem war es (früher) so daß das Game automatisch mit Deinem Steamaccount verbunden worden ist. Aktuell erzeugt das jedoch soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe (hatte die letzte Zeit nur Indiegala) ein Feld mit dem Steamkey den man dann direkt kopieren kann. Den kann man dann natürlich auch so dem Beschenkten zusenden.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

Ich versuchs auch mal 

Spec Ops: The Line

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2016)

Ich würd mich für den Duke opfern


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich würd mich für den Duke opfern


Du Opfer!
PM ist raus


----------



## Evari0r (20. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich versuchs auch mal
> 
> Spec Ops: The Line
> 
> Duke Nukem Forever



ICH ICH ICH ähhh also..
Spec Obs würde ich gerne haben


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH ähhh also..
> Spec Obs würde ich gerne haben



Dann hast Dus


----------



## Evari0r (21. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2016)

Mal wieder frischer Nachschub:

-Highschool Possession
-Club Life
-Highschool Romance
-Coma: Mortuary
-Space Pilgrim Episode I: Alpha Centauri


----------



## smutjesmooth (12. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal wieder frischer Nachschub:
> 
> -Highschool Possession
> -Club Life
> ...


Coma: Mortuary würde ich dir abnehmen.


----------



## Briareos (12. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal wieder frischer Nachschub:
> 
> -*Highschool Possession*
> -*Club Life*
> ...



Wenn die beiden markierten Titel noch zu haben sind, würde sich meine Bibliothek sehr freuen diese in ihren Reihen begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2016)

Alle 3 anwesend und unterwegs.


----------



## MichaelG (17. August 2016)

Hab noch einen Code über:

-Call of Juarez 1 (für Steam)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2016)

Ich möchte gerne wieder den Wüstenstaub schmecken. Wenn ich darf.


----------



## MichaelG (17. August 2016)

Diskussionslos Deine.


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2016)

Naaaachschuuuuuuuub:  

-2 x World War 2 Panzer Claws
-2 x Shut up and Dig
-1 x East India Company Gold Edition
-2 x Earth 2150 - Lost Souls
-2 x Enclave
-2 x Two Worlds 2
-2 x Pressure
-1 x Jet Racing Extreme
-X-COM Enemy Unknown
-Faeria Early Access
-Cloud Knights


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. August 2016)

Hast du nen Key-Shop überfallen oder was?  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2016)

Nee. Waren Zusatzkeys bei kinguin. Hab mir dort Quantum Break vorbestellt. Für den Preis (unter 30 EUR) konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.   Dummerweise hatte ich diese zusätzlichen random-Keys zu 99% schon gehabt bzw. interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Wynn (18. August 2016)

70% der Keys greift sich kinguin wohl via bot gratis von dhl ab ^^

drück dir die daumen das dein key geht


----------



## smutjesmooth (18. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naaaachschuuuuuuuub:
> 
> -2 x World War 2 Panzer Claws
> -2 x Shut up and Dig
> ...



Jet Racing Extreme und X-COM Enemy Unknown würde ich gern mitnehmen.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2016)

Viele der Keys waren komischerweise, also genau die gleichen schon mal bei dlh.net free im Angebot. Die arbeiten wohl zusammen. 
Aber ist doch vollkommen egal, Michel bietet sie hier Free an, und in der Menge was er hier schon rausgepowert hat, *TOPPI *
Und natürlich auch alle anderen die ein Überangebot an Spielen haben und diese weitergeben. Hut ab und nebenbei ein riesen *DANKESCHÖN an alle die das hier machen*.


----------



## Briareos (18. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> East India Company Gold Edition
> Faeria Early Access



Wenn noch nicht vergeben: Diese beiden Titel würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Evari0r (18. August 2016)

Schade nichts dabei diesmal


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Jet Racing Extreme und X-COM Enemy Unknown würde ich gern mitnehmen.



Kein Thema


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wenn noch nicht vergeben: Diese beiden Titel würden mich interessieren.



Beide sind so gut wie unterwegs zu Dir.


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2016)

Damit es Euch nicht langweilig wird habe ich noch ein paar frische, unangerissene Keys gefunden  
-Brothers-A Tale of Two Sons
-Ultimate General-Gettysburgh
-Kholat
-Naval Warfare
-Puzzle Galaxies
-Energy Cycle
-Your Quest
-The Prism


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2016)

Würde mich über Kholat freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2016)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## Spassbremse (20. August 2016)

Ich würde bei Gettysburg zuschlagen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2016)

Kein Problem. Der amerikanische Bürgerkrieg gehört Dir.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Der amerikanische Bürgerkrieg gehört Dir.



Sei bedankt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. August 2016)

Dann würde ich Brothers-A Tale of Two Sons und Puzzle Galaxies nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2016)

Kein Thema


----------



## Sweetmanu (21. August 2016)

Highschool Romance und Energy Cycle würden mich interessieren.


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2016)

Nachschub

-TimeShift
-


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2016)

hier würd timeshift nehmen gern


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2016)

Kein Thema. Schon Deins.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2016)

Dieses mal etwas anderes. Mein Steam-Account quillt über vor Rabattkarten. Daher hier das gleiche. Der erste bekommt was er will, der nächste was übrig ist u.s.w.  

-75% auf El Ninja
-50% auf Cosmic Leap
-33% Black Smith Hit
-33% Ultimate Arena
-75% Clickr
-90% Linea - The Game
-50% 6180 The Moon
-33% The Legend of Miro
-75% Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe
-50% Bomberzone
-66% bzw. -90% Invasion Brain Graving
-75% Gun Rocket
-75% Infested Planet
-50% Shellshock Live
-75% Hooligan Vasja
-50% Mini Thief
-90% Card City Nights
-75% Feist
-66% Bards Gold

Allerdings solltet Ihr Euch beeilen. Habe bezüglich der jeweiligen Verfalldaten der Gutscheine keine Ahnung.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Mal wieder was neues. D.h. frische Steamkeys

-Merchants of Kaidan
-Frederic: Evil Strikes Back
-Violett: Soundtrack Edition
-Iesabel
-Richard&Alice
-The Charnel House Trilogy

Übliches Prozedere


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2016)

An "Violett" wäre ich interessiert.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Kein Thema. Ist Deins.


----------



## Briareos (4. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du "The Charnel House Trilogy" noch über hast, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
Das klingt irgendwie... interessant.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues. D.h. frische Steamkeys
> 
> -Merchants of Kaidan
> -Frederic: Evil Strikes Back
> ...


Frederic: Evil Strikes Back würde ich gern mitnehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2016)

Kein Thema Ihr Beiden: Kommt heute abend.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Nachschub aus dem Steam-Keylande:

Pixel Puzzles Japan
Pixel Puzzles UndeadZ
RADical_ROACH
All Guns On Deck
Zombie_Shooter_2
Alien_Shooter_2_-_Conscription


----------



## smutjesmooth (21. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nachschub aus dem Steam-Keylande:
> 
> Pixel Puzzles Japan
> Pixel Puzzles UndeadZ
> ...



*Zombie_Shooter_2
**Alien_Shooter_2_-_Conscription*
*All Guns On Deck*
würde ich dir abnehmen wenn die sonst keiner möchte.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## MichaelG (8. November 2016)

Nachschub:

Habe 1 Key von Tadadaaaa  der 

*Dishonored (1) - Definitive Edition* 

zu verschenken. Wer will wer will wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## PcJuenger (8. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nachschub:
> 
> Habe 1 Key von Tadadaaaa  der
> 
> ...



Uh, da würde ich glatt zuschlagen, hätte ich das Spiel nicht schon ^^
Schönes Spiel, schönes Spiel.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. November 2016)

ICh habe das Spiel noch nicht und würde glatt zuschlagen


----------



## MichaelG (8. November 2016)

Kein Problem. Schon unterwegs.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2016)

Neuzugänge

-LIGHTNING RETURNS™: FINAL FANTASY® XIII
-TOMB RAIDER: UNDERWORLD [PC DOWNLOAD]
-HITMAN INTRO PACK
-50% Rabatt auf das HITMAN Upgrade Pack [PC Download] (ob das funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Ist ein Link den ich dem Interessent mitgebe).

Wie immer gratis. Wie immer Wer zuerst...


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

-HITMAN INTRO PACK

Würd ich nehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

TR: Underworld ist nur der DRM-freie Direktdownload, kein Steam-Key, korrekt?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2016)

Soweit ich weiß ist Underworld ein Steamkey. Kannst ihn bekommen wenn Du willst. 

@Wynn. Kein Thema.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> TR: Underworld ist nur der DRM-freie Direktdownload, kein Steam-Key, korrekt?



Nein, ist ein Key.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist Underworld ein Steamkey. Kannst ihn bekommen wenn Du willst.


Oh... Ja dann... Liebend gerne. Die moderneren Classic-TRs fand ich allesamt top, und "Anniversary" ist so mutterseelenallein in meiner Bibliothek. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2016)

Ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Dezember 2016)

LIGHTNING RETURNS™: FINAL FANTASY® XIII würe ich gern nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2016)

Kein Thema.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2016)

Hätte 1 x Grid (Steamkey) über. Wer Lust, Laune, Konfetti hat.....   Allerdings ist die Deadline für die Einlösung 8 Tage.

Sorry hat sich erledigt. Ein Kumpel hat sich den Key gekrallt.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2016)

Neu
-Deep Dungeons of Doom


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neu
> -Deep Dungeons of Doom


Hast du auch als Gratis-Key von Bundlestars (?) bekommen, gell?
Habs gestern mal angespielt, ist ein witziger Retro-RPG-Klopper mit simpler 2-Tasten-Steuerung. Ist ganz nett, die rein Englisch gehaltenen Texte überspringe ich aber. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2016)

Jepp. Von Bundlestars. Und da ich das Spiel schon habe...,


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich spam hier einfach mal ein Angebot eines Deponia Keys rein.Der Key stammt von der aktuellen Ausgabe der Gamestar. Deponia 1 hab ich schon, das merkte ich erst daheim beim Blick in meine Steam Bibliothek. Also wer Interesse hat kennt das Prozedere. 
Steam Link zum Spiel: Save 90% on Deponia on Steam
Edit: Key ist nun vergeben.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2017)

Hab Nachschub. Aktuell aus der PCGames Extended der Vollversions-Code von 

-Tropico 5.

Den muß man allerdings bei PCGames einlösen um den richtigen Code zu bekommen. Wer also Interesse hat braucht sich nur zu melden.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (26. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab Nachschub. Aktuell aus der PCGames Extended der Vollversions-Code von
> 
> -Tropico 5.
> 
> Den muß man allerdings bei PCGames einlösen um den richtigen Code zu bekommen..



Hallo ! Wie ist das zu verstehen ?
Ich hätte Interesse.

Danke im voraus, falls es klappt.


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

Kombinator2016 schrieb:


> Hallo ! Wie ist das zu verstehen ?


Einige Leute haben hier immer mal wieder Keys zu verschenken.
Sei es wie in diesem Fall aus einem Heft oder auch wie bei MichaealG gerne mal aus Überschüssigen *Mega *Transaktionen aus irgendwelchen Aktionen.
Ob du den Key bekommst muss der jeweilige Anbieter immer selbst wissen und entscheiden.
Da du noch nicht so lange bei uns hier aktiv bist kann es auch mal sein das es abgelehnt wird, rein wegen der Aktion das du eben noch nicht so lange Aktiv hier bist. Hat dann aber rein Persönlich natürlich nichts mit dir zu tun, eben weil du noch nicht so lange dabei bist.
Muss eben der jeweilige Anbieter selbst entscheiden und kein anderer hat da irgend etwas zu sagen, nur der Anbieter hat das Recht seine Keys dahin zu vergeben wo er gerne möchte.
Reine Keys abfragen, also da wird gerne mal auch auf Stamm User gewartet, musst du verstehen.
Soweit zu deiner Frage, wie ist das zu verstehen? 

Ich denke ich habe das so richtig wieder gegeben.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2017)

Jepp. Genau so. Ist keine Verpflichtung (von keiner Seite). Erwarte auch keinerlei Gegenleistung. Ist hier bei uns halt nur so eine nette Geste, Spielekeys die man übrig hat nicht zu verkaufen sondern zu verschenken. So freut sich jemand darüber und man hätte damit ja eh nichts anfangen können.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Januar 2017)

Ist das überhaupt ein Steamproduktschlüssel? Tropico 5 aus der PCG Ausgabe im letzten Monat war doch über Kalypso-Launcher und für den muss man doch das Spiel über DVD installieren.


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt gewartet und melde mal Interesse an, an dem Key.
Wollte mir ja erst die Heft Version kaufen, wegen eben GC 3. Aber nachdem ich die Lokalisierung von GC 3 mehrmals über YT gesehen habe, nö.
Ich stell mich aber gerne zurück falls noch andere Stamm User Interessenten da sind, da ich schon glaube 1-2 Spiele von MichaelG bekommen habe.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt ein Steamproduktschlüssel? Tropico 5 aus der PCG Ausgabe im letzten Monat war doch über Kalypso-Launcher und für den muss man doch das Spiel über DVD installieren.



Nein, ist ein Schlüssel für den Kalypso-Launcher. Denke aber mal, daß man den im Internet irgendwo downloaden kann bzw. sich bei Kalypso einen Account anlegen. Braucht man dazu explizit die DVD ??


----------



## DonBongJohn (26. Januar 2017)

DEZ30-AL2F5-HNMN9

JF4EZ-NKLI0-D7WQX


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> DEZ30-AL2F5-HNMN9
> 
> JF4EZ-NKLI0-D7WQX


Beide Keys nicht mehr Gültig.


----------



## DonBongJohn (26. Januar 2017)

Scheiß Leecher!


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Scheiß Leecher!


Ist ein Öffentliches Forum, also wenn du dann die Keys so rein schreibst ist doch ganz normal das die schnell weg sind. Das nächste mal dann bitte so machen wie andere hier auch, auch eventuell einen Eigenen Thread aufmachen. Sagen du hast was und den Key dann per PN weiter geben.


----------



## DonBongJohn (26. Januar 2017)

Ist ja nicht so schlimm, waren eh zwei Freegames aber man hätte sich  wenigstens bedanken können!


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt, aber hast du schon mal erlebt das sich, wie du es nennst Leecher bedanken?

Und jetzt lassen wir den Thread hier bitte wieder MichaelG sein Geschenk Thread sein.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (26. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp. Genau so. Ist keine Verpflichtung (von keiner Seite). Erwarte auch keinerlei Gegenleistung. Ist hier bei uns halt nur so eine nette Geste, Spielekeys die man übrig hat nicht zu verkaufen sondern zu verschenken. So freut sich jemand darüber und man hätte damit ja eh nichts anfangen können.



Hallo Michael ,
Danke .- Keys sind angekommen.
Mit den "Verstehen" meinte ich nur das mit dem PC-Games Code holen,
Das hier Leute Keys verwschenken habe ich natürlich schon mitbekommen, find ich auch toll.

Werde es in den nächsten tagen probieren , ob es klappt.


----------



## DonBongJohn (27. Januar 2017)

Habe 3 Invites für die Beta von For Honor auf Uplay!


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2017)

... eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so der "Key"-Abstauber in Forum, ich bedanke mich meistens nur bei den Leuten, die ihre Keys unters Volk bringen.

An der Beta von For Honor wäre ich aber interessiert. D.h. wenn ein Key noch zur Verfügung steht, würde ich mich freuen die Beta am WE testen zu können!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Falls nicht ich könnte Dich auch einladen. Hab sicher auch Invites über.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2017)

Also wenn du noch ein Invite über hättest ... nehm ich dir gern ab!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Schau heute abend mal rein. Müßte noch alle über haben. Hab noch keinen eingeladen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Hab mal nachgesehen. Kann keinen einladen, da ich einen "garantierten Zugang" habe.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein Schlüssel für den Kalypso-Launcher. Denke aber mal, daß man den im Internet irgendwo downloaden kann bzw. sich bei Kalypso einen Account anlegen. Braucht man dazu explizit die DVD ??



Ich würde meinen, dass man die DVD braucht. Der Kalypso Launcher startet ja nur beim Spielstart (prüft dann die Aktivierung) und eine Funktion, wo man dort das Spiel zusätzlich irgendwo herunterladen kann, ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Hab ich nicht gewußt. Dachte es wäre ähnlich wie bei Steam, Uplay, Blizzard oder Origin, wo man den Code dann eingibt und das Spiel downloaden kann.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2017)

Trotzdem danke Michael!


----------



## TheSinner (30. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Habe 3 Invites für die Beta von For Honor auf Uplay!



Wahh!

Wenn es hier womöglich sehr größzügige Menschen gääääbe.. ich hab da einen engen Freund der sich das gerne mit mir zusammen ansähe... vielleicht wäre ja jemand *schluck* gar so nett und kann zwei Invites / Codes mit mir teilen?

Wenn das zu vermessen klingt, einer wär auch schön, dann könnt ich den an ihn verschenken - ich weiß dass er seit Monaten dem Release entgegenfiebert aber leider keinen Key hat.

Vielen Dank an die, wie immer, hilfsbereiten Mitstreiter


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Wenn es hier womöglich sehr größzügige Menschen gääääbe.. ich hab da einen engen Freund der sich das gerne mit mir zusammen ansähe... vielleicht wäre ja jemand *schluck* gar so nett und kann zwei Invites / Codes mit mir teilen?
> Vielen Dank an die, wie immer, hilfsbereiten Mitstreiter



Öhm, ich möchte Dich ja ungern enttäuschen, aber die Beta *endete* gestern Abend um ca. 22:00 Uhr...


----------



## TheSinner (30. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Öhm, ich möchte Dich ja ungern enttäuschen, aber die Beta *endete* gestern Abend um ca. 22:00 Uhr...




Ohh.. schade.
Ich hatte gehofft es sei vielleicht für mehr als das Wochenende. Wenn das so ist.. schade, kann man nix machen. Ich sahs nur gerad und dachte "Moment mal, wenn das vielleicht noch gültig ist..".

Kann man nix machen. Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2017)

... sagen wir mal so, der nette User, der meinte er hätte noch drei Invites, hat mich auch ignoriert.  

D.h. das nächste mal schreibe ich auch in einen Thread, dass ich einen Key für Spiel XYZ über habe und lass mich dann nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sagen wir mal so, der nette User, der meinte er hätte noch drei Invites, hat mich auch ignoriert.
> 
> D.h. das nächste mal schreibe ich auch in einen Thread, dass ich einen Key für Spiel XYZ über habe und lass mich dann nicht mehr sehen!



Oh, Du hattest jetzt gar keinen? 
Ich hatte am Samstag morgen "Post" von NVidia - die hatten einen Key für mich. Hätte ich gewusst, dass Du keinen bekommen hast, wäre das natürlich kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2017)

Alles gut ... bin das WE eh nicht zum Zocken gekommen. Aber vielen Dank für das Angebot!


----------



## DonBongJohn (31. Januar 2017)

Sry Leute leider ist mein PC kurz nach dem Post abgeraucht und ich hatte somit keine möglichkeit mich in Uplay einzuloggen!


----------



## MichaelG (4. Februar 2017)

Frischer Nachschub:

-Rescue Team


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2017)

Naaaaachschuuuuub:

-A New Beginning - Final Cut
-The Whispered World - Special Edition
-Cultures - Nordland
-Cultures - 8th Wonder of the World


----------



## Evari0r (6. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> -The Whispered World - Special Edition


Nachschub wird angenommen, verteilt und verwendet
Darf ich The Whispered World - Special Edition haben? 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2017)

Kein Thema. Die Flüsternde Welt ist zu Dir unterwegs.


----------



## Briareos (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn du sie noch erübrigen kannst, würde ich mich sehr über die beiden Cultures-Klassiker freuen.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (16. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naaaaachschuuuuub:
> 
> -A New Beginning - Final Cut
> -The Whispered World - Special Edition
> ...



Das achte Weltwunder hab ich schon . Darum würde mich Cultures-Nordland interessieren. Soll wohl der Vorgänger sein.
Danke


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. April 2017)

Dann nehme ich dir für meine bessere Hälfte *A New Beginning* ab, wenn es noch zu haben ist.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2017)

Kurze Frage

Ich habe für meine neue Graka einen Code für Wildlands bekommen und auch eingelöst.
Nun habe ich für meinen Tobii-Eyetracker ebenfalls für Wildlands einen Code bekommen.

Wie "individuell" ist der Code jetzt?
Ist der auf meine EMail gemünzt (selbe Email bei Tobii und UPlay), oder KÖNNTE ich den weitergeben?


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2017)

Was steht den bei der Aktivierungsanleitung ?

Diverse Spiele muss man mit der serienummer seiner hardware aktivieren oder via ein extra tool das prüft ob du die hardware verbaut hast.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Was steht den bei der Aktivierungsanleitung ?
> 
> Diverse Spiele muss man mit der serienummer seiner hardware aktivieren oder via ein extra tool das prüft ob du die hardware verbaut hast.



Hab über mein Tobii-Konto eine Meldung erhalten, dass ich den Promocode jetzt erhalten habe.
Danach erscheint der Voucher mit der Nummer xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx.
Den könne ich jetzt bei UPlay einlösen.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2017)

Ich sehe gerade angebot geht nur solang vorrat reicht

Dein Tobi Eye Tracker bekommt einen Game Voucher Code es erfolgt keine Prüfung ob die Hardware passt - aber der Code selbst anzufordern soll ein paar tage dauern 
https://tobiigaming.com/games/ghost-recon-wildlands/


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade angebot geht nur solang vorrat reicht
> 
> Dein Tobi Eye Tracker bekommt einen Game Voucher Code es erfolgt keine Prüfung ob die Hardware passt - aber der Code selbst anzufordern soll ein paar tage dauern
> https://tobiigaming.com/games/ghost-recon-wildlands/



Jo, das hat bei mir beinahe einen Monat gedauert.
Also genauer gesagt, bis heute 
Habe aber Wildlands mit meiner GTX1060 schon länger im Betrieb.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Neu

-Earth 2150 Lost Souls
-Gorky 17
-Bloodbath Kavkaz
-Stigmat
-Anno 2070
-Castle of Illusion


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

-Anno 2070
 Da wäre ich gerne dabei falls es noch da ist.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Ist noch da und schon unterwegs.


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

Supi
Danke dir.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Kein Problem. Viel Spaß beim Städtebau.


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

Bis kurz davor hab ich alle Anno Spiele, aber das war mir immer ein wenig zu anders, na mal sehen, freu mich schon drauf, so in meiner nicht WoW Raid Zeit.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Naja beide letzten Annos sind halt eher  SciFi-Titel. Ich würde mir auch mal wieder ein Anno 13xx/14xx oder 15xx wünschen. Mit Kampagne.


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

Jo, haben lange nichts von sich hören lassen was denn als nächstes so kommt. Also ich will wieder Baumwolle anbauen und Rinder züchten.


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2017)

An Castle of Illusion wäre ich interessiert.
Hatte das Game x-mal auf dem Megadrive durchgespielt.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Kein Problem.


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Problem.



Danke, hat funktioniert


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Mal etwas anderes: Habe den Star Wars Film Rogue One als Bluray 3D im Steelbook übrig/doppelt. Habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Der Film kostet aktuell im Mediamurks noch über 20 EUR. Der Film ist noch original eingeschweißt und unberührt. Für 10 EUR eindchließlich Versand könnte ich den abgeben. Für eventuellen Umtausch (falls Garantie) lege ich die Quittung bei.

Wer Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Bertie17 (22. Mai 2017)

*meld*

10 Euro inkl. Versand fürs Steelbook? Da schlag ich zu!


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Jepp 10 EUR. Kein Problem. Hab Dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Neue Steamkeys

1 x Evoland 2
1 x Victor Vran
1 x Mother Russia Bleeds
2 x Culling the Cows
2 x Pixel Puzzle 2 Animes
2 x Pixel Puzzle Birds
2 x Zombie Shooter
2 x Alien Hallway
2 x Alien Shooter Revisited
2 x Alien Shooter 2 Reloaded
2 x Survive in Space
2 x Astroid bounty hunter
1 x Charlies Adventure

Dazu
1 x Driver: San Franzisco (Uplay)


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. Mai 2017)

Victor Vran, please?!


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

No Problemo.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. Mai 2017)

Super, Danke!


----------



## golani79 (22. Mai 2017)

Mother Russia Bleeds würde ich mir gern mal ansehen - da war ich mir irgendwie nie so recht sicher bei dem.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2017)

Kein Problem.


----------



## golani79 (22. Mai 2017)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Briareos (23. Mai 2017)

Wenn du noch einen Key für Evoland 2 über hast, den würde ich dir gerne abnehmen.
Den ersten Teil habe ich entgegen aller Kritik eigentlich sehr gemocht.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2017)

Kein Thema


----------



## TheSinner (23. Mai 2017)

Waren das mal ursprünglich 2x Victor Vran und eines wäre noch übrig? 

Falls das so ist, ich wäre definitiv interessiert. So oder so vielen Dank einmal mehr für die nette Aktion


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2017)

Jepp 1 ist noch da.  Bzw. jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2017)

Update:

-Pixel Puzzles Anime
-Wooden Floor


----------



## PcJuenger (23. Mai 2017)

Der zweite Teil ist auch sehr spaßig ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (24. Mai 2017)

Wenn Driver San Francisco noch da ist würde ich gern mein Interesse anmelden.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2017)

Ist da.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Mai 2017)

Neu Rising Storm GOTY-Edition Steamkey


----------



## Briareos (27. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neu Rising Storm GOTY-Edition Steamkey



Oha, das klingt sehr gut. Wenn noch nicht vergeben, würde ich Interesse bekunden.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2017)

Ist frei.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2017)

Vorhole:

2 x Culling the Cows
2 x Pixel Puzzle 2 Animes
2 x Pixel Puzzle Birds
2 x Zombie Shooter
2 x Alien Hallway
2 x Alien Shooter Revisited
2 x Alien Shooter 2 Reloaded
2 x Survive in Space
2 x Astroid bounty hunter
-Charlies Adventure
-Pixel Puzzles Anime
-Wooden Floor


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2017)

Neuzugang: -This War of Mine - Steamkey.


----------



## PcJuenger (12. Juni 2017)

Hmmm das würde mich schon reizen, wenn du es denn unbedingt weggeben möchtest


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2017)

Gebe ich her da doppelt.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (13. Juni 2017)

Evoland 2 würde ich gern probieren. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2017)

Kein Problem. Bekommst Du heute abend.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Neuuuuuuue Steamkeys. Wer will wer will wer hat noch nicht ?   

-Sword of Asumi Deluxe Edition
-Divine Slice of Life
-Soundtrack zu Divine Slice of Life
-Highschool Romance


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (18. Juli 2017)

-Highschool Possession
-Summer Fling
-Beach Bounce
-Beach Bounce Soundtrack
-Club Life
-Club Life Soundtrack
an den Titeln hätte ich Interesse . Falls es zu viele sind kürze etwas weg. Vielen Dank im Voraus .


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Kannst alle haben. Und schoon sind sie unterwegs.


----------



## MrFob (18. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> -Highschool Possession
> -Summer Fling
> -Beach Bounce
> -Beach Bounce Soundtrack
> ...



Shit, was hast du denn da fuer ein Bundle erstanden? :p  

(Disclaimer: Ich kenne die Spiele alle nicht, gehe nur nach den Namen  )


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

War Indiegala.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2017)

Hätte Nachschub. Aktuell aus der CBS 

Dungeon 2 Complete Edition (Steamkey)

Neu dazu

Steam-Key für Wolfenstein 3D


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2017)

Nach oooooben


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. November 2017)

Ich würd mich für den Wolfenstein-Key melden, wenn ich darf.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2017)

Klaro.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. November 2017)

Besten Dank!


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (1. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hätte Nachschub. Aktuell aus der CBS
> 
> Dungeon 2 Complete Edition (Steamkey)
> 
> ...



Wo hast du den Wolfenstein 3D Key gekauft ? Will auch einen holen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2017)

Den habe ich von Kinguin.net. Fürn Äppel und ein Ei. Keine 2 EUR.

Hab für 2 x Wolfenstein 3D und Return to Castle Wolfenstein gerade mal 6 EUR bezahlt. Das Wolfenstein 3D hatte ich ausversehen 2 x genommen. Weil ich das beim 1. Klick nicht im Warenkorb gesehen hatte. Ist wirklich ein Schnapper. Fehlen mir dann eigentlich nur noch die ersten beiden Teile und halt das Spear of Destiny. Das Wolfenstein RPG gabs nur fürs Handy und das Enemy Territory brauche ich nicht (nur MP). Den Rest habe ich ja schon.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2017)

Neu 

- Painkiller Black Edition
- Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Uncut


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2017)

- Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Uncut 

Würde ich gern nehmen


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (2. November 2017)

Painkiller Black Edition würde ich nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2017)

Kein Problem. Keys gehen morgen (ähm heute) früh raus.


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2017)

MW 2 ist wieder frei. Hinweis: nur über VPN aktivierbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> MW 2 ist wieder frei. Hinweis: nur über VPN aktivierbar.


In dem Fall würde ich das gerne nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2017)

Kein Problem. Schick ich Dir heute nachmittag.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. November 2017)

Danke sehr! Ist wirklich lieb!


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2017)

Hätte einen Humblebundle-Key von Sanctum 2 übrig. Wer will ?


----------



## Briareos (27. November 2017)

Hmmm, das sieht gar nicht mal so uninteressant aus.
Also wenn niemand sonst will würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2017)

Kein Thema. Schicke ich Dir heute nachmittag.


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Hmmm, das sieht gar nicht mal so uninteressant aus.
> Also wenn niemand sonst will würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.



Musst Du unbedingt online ausprobieren, nachdem Du das Prinzip verstanden hast.
Ziemlich amüsant. 
Vor allem, weil man gemeinsam gegen die KI kämpft.
Manchmal chaotisch, manchmal spannend... je nach Mitpieler


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Heute mal ein etwas "ungewöhnliches" Geschenk.  Ich habe von Mmoga einen Steamkey bekommen bei dem es heißt "Schon in meiner Bibliothek vorhanden". Allerdings sagt Steam leider nicht, um welches Produkt es sich handelt (ungewöhnlich).

Wer es "riskieren" will kann den Key gern von mir bekommen. Weiß allerdings wie gesagt absolut nicht um was es sich handelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Bei 2,5k Spielen kommt das SEHR überraschend... [emoji50] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

ROFL.   Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Fehlschuß zu landen war vermutlich wirklich sehr hoch.


----------



## chewara (6. Dezember 2017)

I World try :p


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2017)

Och ehe der Key irgendwann verfällt würde ich es mal versuchen was da drin ist.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2017)

Hätte jetzt einen Key wo klar ist worum es sich handelt:

-The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav (für Steam)

Wer will ?


----------



## Bertie17 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hui, ich hab früher häufiger mit Freunden "Das Schwarze Auge" in klassischer nerdiger Pen&Paper-Manier gespielt...würde mich daher schon aus nostalgischen Gründen über den Steam Key freuen


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

Kein Problem. Schicke ich Dir heute nachmittag.


----------



## Bertie17 (11. Dezember 2017)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2018)

Naachschub (sämtlich Steamkeys):

-Ceville
-Pizza Connection
Pizza Connection 2


----------



## Kombinator2016 (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo !
Ceville scheint ein ganz lustig nettes Adventure zu sein. 
Bin zum Spielen bereit !


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2018)

Kein Problem kommt heute Abend, ok?


----------



## Briareos (7. Februar 2018)

Och, wenn sich niemand als Pizza-Bäcker betätigen möchte, dann würde ich mich gerne für Pizza Connection bewerben.
(Und falls niemand den Nachfolger haben will, würde ich mich dessen auch erbarmen. Den hab ich nämlich tatsächlich nie gespielt.)


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2018)

Schon erledigt. Du kannst jetzt Deinen mafiösen Neigungen nachgehen. Das gleich 2 x.    

@Kombi: Du hast auch Post.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (7. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kein Problem kommt heute Abend, ok?



Danke. !
Grüße


----------



## MichaelG (1. März 2018)

Hätte Leisure Suit Larry 1 als Präsent im Angebot. Wer hat noch nicht ?

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, daß Gerade-erst-Anmelder bei der Zuteilung hinten anstehen und die Stammleute Vorfahrt haben.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

Sooooo. Neu Neu Neu Wer will wer will. Wer hat noch nicht ? Noch tiefkühlfrische Steamkeys aus Sachsen.  


-Jagged Alliance 2 - Wildfire
-Knights and Merchants
-KnightShift
-Septerra Core
-Two Worlds Epic Edition
-Earth 2150 Trilogy
-World War II: Panzer Claws


----------



## golani79 (27. Januar 2019)

Würde mich mal für die Two Worlds Epic Edition melden


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

No Problem. Gehört Dir.


----------



## golani79 (27. Januar 2019)

Recht herzlichen Dank!

Bin jetzt grade draugekommen, dass ich die Edition schon in meiner Sammlung hab, als ich den Code einlösen wollte.
Wäre also noch für jemand anderen frei.

.. eindeutig zu viele Spiele auf Steam mittlerweile .. und sowieso überall xD
Verliert man den Überblick - dachte, ich hätte da nur die alten Disc Versionen :doh!:


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

Ok ist wieder freigelassen worden. *grins*


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2019)

Neuzugang:

-Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2019)

Neuzugang (aus der CBS) 

-TransOcean The Shipping Company (Steamkey)


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neuzugang (aus der CBS)
> 
> -TransOcean The Shipping Company (Steamkey)


Oooh....ist das eine Art "Ports of Call"?
Wäre cool.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2019)

So in der Art. Eine WiSim. Heißt das Du willst das Game ?


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So in der Art. Eine WiSim. Heißt das Du willst das Game ?


Nach 50 Stunden Dragons Dogma mal wieder was komplett anderes. Wäre nett


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2019)

Schon erledigt.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schon erledigt.


Bussi


----------



## MichaelG (14. April 2019)

Neuzugang

-Bridge Constructor Stunt - Steamkey

Falls ich mich die nächsten Tage nicht melde nicht wundern. Bin von Montag bis Freitag in Köln. Schicke den Steamkey dann aber sofort los. Es sei denn derjenige meldet sich heute noch.


----------



## Zybba (14. April 2019)

Das Game sieht lustig aus! 
Ist aber wohl eher nichts für mich.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2019)

Hätte einen Steamkey von [B]Railway Empire[/B] über. Wer will mal den Job eines Eisenbahntycoons zur Zeit des Dampfrosses probieren ? Die ersten Schienen lege ich bereit.  

Desweiteren ein Jump and Run zu einem ernsteren Setting. 

*In Between. *

Man bereist die Gedankenwelt eines Sterbenden und erlebt die finale Phase seines Daseins. Ein interessantes Setting aber mit "Kloß im Hals"-Gefahr.

Nur 2 kurze Regeln.

1. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst
2. Hier im Forum schnell registrieren und abgreifen ist nicht. Die Keys gebe ich nur an Leute raus die hier schon etwas länger aktiv sind als nur 1-2 h.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2019)

Von "In Bertween" hab ich schon einiges gelesen, ein schwieriger Kandidat. Interesse hätte ich dennoch dran.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2019)

NP. Key kommt umgehend in Deine Postbox.


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2019)

Hätte wieder 2 Codes über (aus der letzten CBS die erscheint)

-Project Highrise
-Victor Vran

Das gleiche Prinzip wie immer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2019)

Also mit dem Victor könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2019)

Für "Project Highrise" könnte ich mich tatsächlich erwärmen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. August 2019)

Bekommt Ihr beide. Kein Problem. Heute so gegen Nachmittag/Abend langt ? Komm nicht eher an das Heft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2019)

Hmm-kay. Aber nur weil du es bist.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bekommt Ihr beide. Kein Problem. Heute so gegen Nachmittag/Abend langt ? Komm nicht eher an das Heft.



Klar doch! Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## MichaelG (15. September 2019)

Endless Space Collection für Steam. Dachte ich hätte es nicht. So aber ist es nun über.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2020)

Sooo. Nachschub ist da:

-Orwell: Keeping an Eye On You
-A Story About My Uncle
-Hacknet - Deluxe Edition
-Two Worlds II HD
-Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine

Alles sind Steamkeys.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2020)

Einmal Orwell, gut durchgebraten, bitte. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2020)

Aber logisch. Der wird erst einmal einem extremen Verhör unterzogen und landet heute Abend bei Dir in Gewahrsam.


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. Januar 2020)

Könnte mich für Warhammer 40.000 erwärmen...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2020)

Bekommst Du natürlich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2020)

Two Worlds II HD wäre wohl was für meine Frau.
Die ist seit dem Durchspielen von Skyrim auf der Suche nach etwas ähnlichem.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2020)

Bekommst Du natürlich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Two Worlds II HD wäre wohl was für meine Frau.
> Die ist seit dem Durchspielen von Skyrim auf der Suche nach etwas ähnlichem.



Kann man Skyrim jemals durchspielen. 
Aber Nebenbei, TW II ist ein Top Game, viel Spass deiner Frau damit.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann man Skyrim jemals durchspielen.
> Aber Nebenbei, TW II ist ein Top Game, viel Spass deiner Frau damit.



Sie hat zumindest die Story zu Ende gespielt. Das hab ich nie zu Stande gebracht.
Und mit knapp 170 Stunden hat sie recht viel gesehen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. August 2020)

Mal wieder was neues über. Dieses mal ein paar Steam Rabattgutscheine

1 x -60% auf Battlefield 1 und 1 x 95% auf World of Warships Starterpaket. Sowie 50% auf das Indie-Puzzlespiel Sinkr


----------



## TheSinner (14. August 2020)

Ohnein, ohje, du ich glaub... kann das sein dass ein fieser böser Hacker mit Skimaske und ohne Licht und so seinen Account geknackt hat und mir den Key für Hacknet zugeschickt hat? Falls ja:

täte mir leid für dich, würde mich freuen für mich 

Ich werkel derzeit eh an einer cyberpunk-Storyline und das käm gerade Recht als Inspiration für zwischendurch.


----------



## MichaelG (14. August 2020)

Neuzugang: Endless Space Collection.


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2021)

Soo, Dämlichkeit und nicht lesen können muß bestraft werden. Habe 3 Steamkeys von der Grand Theft Auto Trilogy über. Betrifft aber die Originaltitel!

Wer will wer will. Wer hat noch nicht. 1 x nach San Andreas reisen ? Kein Thema, 1 x mit Crocket und Tubbs in Vice City in den 80er Jahren Katz und Maus spielen auch kein Problem und 1 x in den 90er Jahren Los Santos aufmischen ? Alles ist möglich.  Sind 3 getrennte Keys. Also wenn jemand nur einen Einzeltitel davon möchte kein Thema.


----------



## AdamJenson (6. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo, Dämlichkeit und nicht lesen können muß bestraft werden. Habe 3 Steamkeys von der Grand Theft Auto Trilogy über. Betrifft aber die Originaltitel!
> 
> Wer will wer will. Wer hat noch nicht. 1 x nach San Andreas reisen ? Kein Thema, 1 x mit Crocket und Tubbs in Vice City in den 80er Jahren Katz und Maus spielen auch kein Problem und 1 x in den 90er Jahren Los Santos aufmischen ? Alles ist möglich.  Sind 3 getrennte Keys. Also wenn jemand nur einen Einzeltitel davon möchte kein Thema.


Hätte Interesse an der Trilogie falls noch vorhanden.


----------



## MichaelG (6. November 2021)

Ist noch da. Schicke Dir die die Codes per PN. 
Mußt mir aber eine PN schicken Kann Dir selbst keine schicken.  Bist Du SmutjeSmooth bei Steam ?Hab Dir gerade eine Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt. Kann Dir den Code dann auch direkt über Steam schicken,


----------



## AdamJenson (6. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist noch da. Schicke Dir die die Codes per PN.
> Mußt mir aber eine PN schicken Kann Dir selbst keine schicken.  Bist Du SmutjeSmooth bei Steam ?Hab Dir gerade eine Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt. Kann Dir den Code dann auch direkt über Steam schicken,


Habe deine Anfrage bei Steam angenommen und dich bei Steam angeschrieben bereits.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

So Jungs es gibt mal wieder NACHSCHUB:

Habe (gratis) im Angebot:

-Monster Hunter World
-Bionic Commander

Wer noch nicht hat: Habe die 2 Steamkeys über. Keine 1 Post-Neueinsteiger. Das dürfte klar sein. Der Rest ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## staplerfahrer (8. Juni 2022)

Könnte ich Monster Hunter haben?
Edit: Danke schön 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2022)

No Prob. Schicke Dir eine PN.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2022)

Soo Neuzugang. Frisch seit 3 Minuten:

Metal Gear V Ground Zero Steamkey.

Wer will wer will ?


----------



## Sbf93 (29. Juli 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer will wer will ?



Ich würde mich dafür opfern, dann muss der Key keinen Staub ansetzen


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2022)

Kein Problem. Kommt pronto.  

Hab übrigens auch noch Where the Water tastes like Wine über wer es haben will.


----------



## AdmiralS82 (10. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neuzugang: Endless Space Collection.


ist zwar schon was her.. aber falls noch vorhanden hätte ich interesse


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2022)

Muß mal schauen wo die herumlungert.   Melde mich morgen ok ?


----------



## AdmiralS82 (11. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Muß mal schauen wo die herumlungert.   Melde mich morgen ok ?


Danke Danke Danke


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2022)

Hab aktuell Unreal Tournament GOTY-Edition übrig. Wollte den Key aktivieren war aber schon vorhanden. Also wer will ? Ist ein Steamkey.


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2022)

Hab Nachschub:

Asterix & Obelix XXL Romastered Steam


----------



## AdmiralS82 (6. September 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab Nachschub:
> 
> Asterix & Obelix XXL Romastered Steam


Hätte Interesse für die Kids ♥️


----------

